# Feeding lionfish to our reef fish



## waterninja (Jul 31, 2012)

I read an article on line about some research regarding teaching local predators to eat lionfish. http://www.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,2070599,00.html

I wonder if we should be spearing lionfish and pushing them off the spear with thier mortal wound. This may incourage other fish to start feeding on them. 

I think getting the entire eco system involved in controlling this newly inserted species may be a good approach.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

It's true. Spill any lionfish blood and a lot of predators will eat them. I've seen eel and grouper take them right off of a spear. Many times whole if the predator is big enough. Kind of makes you wonder why they don't eat them live. Got this (kind of crappy) vid of snapper eating them when flesh is exposed. Never seen anything eat them live though. Don't know if training them to eat dead or dying lionfish will generalize to eating them live.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

The article at least said their venom doesn't effect the sharks. Anyone know if it has any effect on other fish that might keep them from eating the lionfish?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't keep any that I kill. I spear and shred them against the wreck. I have seen several different species eat them.


----------



## missionrestoration (Nov 5, 2012)

I like the article.It is really interesting. I was unaware about the fish. I believe it is lovely creature on this earth.


----------

